# How old is this pepsi cola bottle



## X21SadStoryx (Oct 29, 2006)

hey i found this pepsi cola bottle  and well it doesnt have any dots between pepsi and cola and its embossed letters saying pepis cola but the words pepsi cola are going up the bottle in curvy lines not they hole way up it like right before it starts to get smaller for the top of the bottle. im not really good with this ive tried looking up stuff about it but i cant find anything. Its 9 1/2 inches tall im not sure how many oz but it  says on the bottom pat. 120 277 82 b43 14 des. thats about all i can tell so if u could help me by telling my how old and how much it is it would help greatly


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi X21 and welcome to the Forum!  If possible post a pic of the Pepsi bottle - that will help folks with dating and giving a value for the bottle.  You can also check out this Pepsi site for some info. 

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/museum%20collect%20info/briefhistoryofpepsicola.htm

 Later - Sam


----------



## capsoda (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes please post photos. It sounds like a good find.


----------



## X21SadStoryx (Oct 30, 2006)

ok i dont have a digital camra so it might be like 2 to 3 weeks till i can give u a picture i hope it will help u figure out how old and how much its worth


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe this could be what you're talking about?? Check out the ebay link and see.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pepsi-Bottle-and-Glass_W0QQitemZ260045340063QQihZ016QQcategoryZ13614QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## X21SadStoryx (Nov 1, 2006)

Yea thats it except on the bottom the words or whatever goo in a circle like thing soo um thats probley worth like nothing right well wats ur oppinon


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd say it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Nov 2, 2006)

Isnt it supposed to be an acl under the embossing??


----------



## X21SadStoryx (Nov 2, 2006)

haha idk what ur talking about  but that bottle looks like the one i found but it doesnt have the things that says pepsi and all that


----------



## capsoda (Nov 2, 2006)

I was hoping to see one that a friend dug part of. It had Pepsi embossed on it but it went from mid way up the bottle and part way around the neck and was a pale blue. Not aqua. It was from Mobile, Al. Never seen a whole one.

 Some of those came with paper lables when they first came out.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Nov 3, 2006)

acl is applied color label, or painted label. If its the same bottle but without the paint, or label it wouldnt be worth anything, the one in the pic is probbly in to bad of shape to get anything out of, it is common.

 capsoda- sounds like an awesome bottle Id like to see one someday.


----------



## davedimon (Jul 24, 2010)

i found one today just like you said,the top portion is not smooth with little dots and pepsi cola is printed up and down swirled,and bottom says pat 120277 NG in the center and 14a41 2 below


----------



## ChestersFinds (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re:  RE: How old is this pepsi cola bottle*

I have two 180 C.C. Pepsi Cola bottles (1 dot).  They state "Marca Registrada" below the Pepsi logo.

Nothing noted on the bottom at all.

Can you help with the year and where they may be from?  Also, are they rare?


----------



## wonkapete (May 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: How old is this pepsi cola bottle*

Warren, tell me more about this Mobile Pepsi.  I'm not sure if I know the one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: How old is this pepsi cola bottle*

Warren doesn't live here anymore.Try facebook,... then again, maybe he'll get a note?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: How old is this pepsi cola bottle*

This is kind of why I don't like letting OLD posts getting responded to, at least Warren is still alive though.


----------



## jblaylock (May 8, 2015)

*Re:  RE: How old is this pepsi cola bottle*



			
				cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> This is kind of why I don't like letting OLD posts getting responded to, at least Warren is still alive though.



I didn't like the old forum policy of locking a thread after a couple months...but replying to a nearly 10 year old thread is a bit much, lol.  Perhaps locking a thread after a year?


----------

